# Frozen embryo donation/adoption



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi - looking into this tx abroad, but was first wondering if anyone knows of any clinics which do it in UK.

And have any of you ladies ever donated your embryos that you didn't need?

Hope this doesn't upset anyone - I don't find the idea of having a donated embryo terrible - I think it's a great idea and totally respect the ladies who donate    

Trying to gather all info before I decide on a way forward


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

I dont know about frozen embryo or adoption over here, only that people egg share and that is a way of having a donor egg?  I go abroad because it is so much cheaper even with a flight and hotel it works out loads cheaper and Im couldnt afford to wait 3 - 4years for a donor egg.

I go to Reprofit in the Czech, just about to go out in just over a week again, it worked last Sept but unfortunately I lost them.  I did loads of research on clinics abroad and there are some great ones out there, but i knew people who had been to Brno, so thats why I did that one and I have to say they are lovely and really good!

Hope whatever you decide is right for you, but feel free to ask anything you like or nip onto the czech board. Athens and Spain are also good. 

kathy x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Kathy  

I have already been in touch with Reprofit and sent back the completed forms - secretary said the waiting list is 6 months - which is fine. Just went through another failed cycle with my own embies  

Good luck for your next go  
Do you only need to go once to get the transfer?


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Kizzy

Glad to hear you have sent the forms back, one tip when you email Stepan who is so helpful keep emails to the point and short, number your questions and leave space for answers, he likes it that way and is easy for him to answer!  

They are all really lovely there and the clinic has really grown since I first went last may!  I am so sorry about your failed cycle again.  Just so you know I caught naturally and lost it, then tried IVF cause of my age, although we still tried to conceive naturally again.  Four goes and all fails, so we went to donor. DH decided he didnt want to use his fishes, as I call them, not that they were no good, he just thought in the long run better if neither of ours, plus having a young male donor would give us more chance. So I went last May and it failed, but then had a hysteroscopy to check to see if any reason for failure (I'd already had the NK cells tests done and fine). So we went back after that in Sept as nothing found, but Ihad a good hoover out.  It worked from frozen embryos,but sadly I lost them.  So I do understand how hard it is Kizzy, and lots of other girls on here do too and on the board I go on, so you are not alone.

You dont have to go over for a consultation unless you want to. Its so cheap to fly our and stay and its a nice city and close to other places that you can get the train to say prague. If you have a partner or DH and are using his sperm he can go over on his own and have it frozen, or you can go over together and have you EC and then fertilise them and wait to go to blast stage if they can - thats what they aim for over there.  That gives you time for a break elsewhere!

Im not sure what your history is, but I'll try to be helpful if I can!

kathy xxx


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Just looked at your profile Kizzy to catch up. So your from sunny Scotland, my friend who recommended reprofit is from there and now has a lovely little boy called Callum!

You are a bit younger than me, so its age against your eggs, hope I dont upset you saying that.  However people do still get pg, have you had any tests done at all or had a hysteroscopy??  It cost me hardly anything over there. There must be a reason for you failed implants or m/c with you like me.  With my meds now I have predisynol which is a drug introduced from USA a couple of years ago which is for just that and has proved so helpful to alot of ladies.  I also have a medrol shot post tx as well for infection.  Im a bit older than you, so thats why we are doing double donor!

Kathy x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

We want to do a double donor cos 1. It's cheaper for fet and 2. then neither of us is related prefer it that way.

I've not had a hysto - no one has ever mentioned that to me. Had a laparoscopy and doc had a look at womb then.
I get good embies but they don't stick - I mentioned predisolene to consultant b4 starting last cycle but she said no - might not help and too many risks.

So I think this option is the way forward - no tx to go thru and one trip to Brno - sounds great!  

Where is the thread you post on?  

thanks for your help x


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Jo Kizzy

Here is the thread for the czech board I go on, Im under April/May as said but there are loads of useful threads on there and people are really happy to help whichever board you go on!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

So you are going for the same as we are then, its a big decision but we are glad we made it and your DH is right, he is thinking along the lines as the same as mine! Predisynol may be the way to go forwards for you I think, they are very wary about using it over here, like everything else here! My UK clinic wouldnt let me have it either despite my failure, just kept saying my eggs were no good! I take if from day 1 with the oestrogen.

Yep all you need do is contact Stepan and say exactly what you want. You can do a fresh cycle for £4K approx with 65% chance, which is still cheaper than over here!!! Or I did two FET cycles which give you 30% chance - over 40 you have less than 5% chance over here! FET does work for alot of people, thats what my scottish friend had. It worked for me too, they just didnt stick around, but I think there were other things going on at the time which caused that. Hopefully its not my old body!!! Most donors are students or first time mums. I've had two lots of very young donors.

This time I am having a fresh cycle as its my last go (though you get to keep all fertilized eggs if they are ok and they are frozen - have to pay for this though) and have a 30 year old woman, who has had one child, so hopefully her eggs are good. Then you get to pick a male donor from a choice of four, so we looked at hair colour, eye colour, weight, height, blood group and education (oh you get asked to fill in a form for yourself around this too but I expect you have already done that one!). Ours is a 25 year old with university education, same hair and eyes as me, same blood group as DH.

So there you go, my lining scan is this thurs right near my b'day, then travel out Mon, tx Tues, back Weds as no flights Thurs back to stanstead from Brno. Threres loads of info on flights and hotels and apartments etc on the board for you.

I can give you loads of info nearer the time, but suffice to say no you can do it all by email and then go out for tx!!! Cheap to eat out there too!

Do PM me if you want to I really dont mind helping out and there are so many knowledgable people on my board and others, who are fab!!!

Youll be fine
kathy xxxxx


----------

